# How many of you give your dog supplements and herbs?



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I give both my Goldens "Missing Link" daily. My Vet recomended it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I give fish oil, high in EPA/DHA ( Carlson's Finest Fish Oil); a probiotic/enzyme combo (Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer); and glucosamine/ chondroitin (Cosequin DS) supplements.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Glucosomine is good if the pet has Arthritis.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Judi said:


> I give both my Goldens "Missing Link" daily. My Vet recomended it.


 Yes I also give my Lola missing link!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

newport said:


> Yes I also give my Lola missing link!


3 teaspoons mixed with food?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger used to be on probiotics/digestive enzymes but now he just gets wild alaskan salmon oil each day. He's also raw fed but twice a week he gets a kong stuffed with pumpkin and bananas; not really a supplement but just an extra he gets.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Why is he raw fed?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

All 3 of my guys are on supplements.....salmon oil capsules, digestive enzymes (NaturVet), Glucosamine DS (NaturVet). Just recently I started using Groundworks (Juca Organics) prebiotic, antioxidant mainly for Reno (who has cancer) but also give to my younger 2 as well.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

All three of mine get Prozyme, local honey (wildflower) Grizzly Salmon Oil, Omega 3 fish oil (Natrol). I mix nutritional yeast, lecithin,kelp powder and bonemeal in a large container and give about 2 T. daily (it came from Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs & Cats)
Frankie gets Osteo Bi-Flex daily. (my vet said to buy whatever I take, for him) and it has been working.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie also gets Carlson's fish oil.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

Rosebud gets Carlson's fish oil as well as Fage greek yogurt for the extra probiotics.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I should give my dogs their Thryoid medicine tonight.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Judi said:


> 3 teaspoons mixed with food?


 
Yes- that is what I give her.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My golden gets the following supplements as recommended by his integrative vet - he gets primarily homecooked food:

Balance IT Canine (multivitamin, multimineral & amino acid supplement for homemade dog food), Prozyme, Fortiflora (probiotic), Nordic Naturals Omega-3 Capsules, Dasuquin, Duralactin & MSM.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont supplement alot I really want their nutrition to come from their food so I do very little supplementing 

herbs are a different story I do use chinese medicine wiht my dogs so often the prescriptions are herbal
Bing is on a liver support herb from Kan essentials
Connor is on Damp heat from Kan essentials (damp heat problems are very common in goldens) 
I use various herbals when someone has hurt themselves or has an upset stomach and I just started Cuinn on Melatonin for his seizures in addition to his regular meds

I am very careful about herbals as I view them as medicine and after a bad experience with milk thistle blocking the absorption of cuinns anti convulsants I stopped self prescribing now all herbs get run past the holistic vet prior to my using them.

I plan on starting natalie on cranberry for her UTI's but havent talked to the vet about that yet


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I give all my animals Immunocal daily, it optimizes their immune system to keep it strong. Especially after one of my cats has been diagnosed with diabetes I have been vigilant on giving them daily. One cat will take it or leave it, animals know what they need instinctively so I don't push it.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I did the raw diet with an APBT Chalice she had lots of issues and I found this worked best with her. I also gave her supplements. Her stomach would twist and she had problems with her pancreas. Mikado my other APBT was on supplements for his heart and then when he was diagnosed with a failing liver I had him on supplements for that.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

i give my dogs daily vit and mineral support.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Since my girl is still a puppy, I only do:

Nordic Naturals Fish Oil
She gets Nature's Variety Raw at Dinner with her Orijen kibble (not really a supplement)
She also gets fresh organic blueberries & bananas for breakfast with her Orijen kibble, and fresh organic broccoli, carrots, celery, squash & zucchini for dinner. I sometimes throw in some spinach - not her fondest.

As time goes by, I will continue to introduce other healthy things, such as organic yogurt, whole eggs. I may do other supplements, but want to wait until she is an adult and I've had time to do my research before I start that. This is a good thread for me to see what others are doing too, so I can begin my research.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby has a diagnosed cobalamin and folate deficiency so he gets:

1. High quality Omega 3 fish oils.
2. Maintenance Cosequin DS
3. Daily Folic Acid Supplement (prescribed by vet as part of his therapy for SIBO)--don't do this without veterinary prescription!
4. Cobalamin (B-12) injection, twice a month (prescribed by vet as part of his therapy for SIBO)--don't do this without veterinary prescription!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I give fish oil daily, but that's it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I give Flora dasuquin with MSM, fish oil, and she gets alll the chlorophyll she wants through her daily bouts of large-scale grazing in the side yard.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I put a couple of drops of Rescue Remedy in Lacey's water dish.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I give Nature's Farmacy Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer (Probiotic), Johnny Be Good Coat Booster (contains Omega fatty acids, promotes shiny coats and reduces shedding), Coat Gro recipe as he's currently out of coat but I don't give this 24/7/365. He'll get a fish oil capsule when I take mine... but that's only when I remember!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I give fish oil, high in EPA/DHA ( Carlson's Finest Fish Oil); a probiotic/enzyme combo (Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer); and glucosamine/ chondroitin (Cosequin DS) supplements.



My boys get the same thing as Penny and Maggies' Mom gives.

Gluc and chondroitin help prevent arthritis as well as when they already have it. Selka had no arthritis at all at 11 and a half and I believe it was because he took a supplement his entire life.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Due to Hurleys compromised immune system...all 3 of my dogs get Bovine Colostrum from New Zealand and Biovet Antioxidant wafers. There have been other supplements suggested by our Herbalist but not much agrees with Hurley.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Oakley & Seger get:
Grizzly Salmon Oil (high in EPA/DHA)
Fish oil capsules - they love to "pop" them
Glucosamine/Chondroitin capsules
Sasha's Blend Powder on their food

They eat Orijen 6-Fish Blend.


----------



## pharrison09 (Nov 30, 2011)

We use bully max dog supplements as a source of a multivitamin. It's similar to nuvet, but cheaper. Also, we are using Merrick's before grain dog food as well. This combo has worked great for our 7 year old rescue, as well as our 4 month old pup.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

Bogart gets Glycosamine and Probiotics. Cooper gets also the Probiotics. Seems to do them good. 
I haven't tried any Fishoils with my dogs.


----------



## heyeaglefn (Aug 5, 2010)

At what age did people start giving their Goldens Cosequin DS?


----------

